# community college immature kids?



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Im doing 2 summer classes I think.. next month 
English091 (theres 20 spots) to get it over with and Art100.. but Im terrified.
I dont want to re-live high school awkwardness with "kids"
fresh out of HS or still in it that just want to play around
and bother me(ask me to help them cheat ect) and make me nervous. I want to make a friend too but..What are you're guys experiences with community colleges and people like that?
Its a lower english class and the art is only 1 credit (and they're summer classes)so..
probably a bunch of goof offs? ><; and what time do you think I should pick
for more serious ppl? morning or lunchtime? 
I know this sounds stupid  but Im seriously scheduling based off of this..


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, I'm actually kind of offended that you think community college students are immature! I'm a CC student and have only come across a few immature people who are older than me, they don't bother me, but they're annoying as crap, but that's at any school, so you'll have to get used to it. I've never had anyone to ask me to help them cheat either, so I'm curious as to where you're getting your information from? I do all morning classes, but I don't see why you think there's a certain time of day annoying people come out, they're out all of the time. Anyways, summer classes are how many weeks? Either way it won't be that bad. And sorry I'm a bit defense, but it annoys me that people have this misconception that CC students are dumb and immature.


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

failoutboy said:


> There is a mix of people at community college. Some are fresh out of high school and are there because that is the only place that would take them (these are the dumb, immature ones). Others are fresh out of high school and trying to save money. Still others are older students going back to school to help their careers.
> 
> Usually there is less bullying behavior because people don't know each other that well. They only see each other for one class and then not at all the rest of the day. I would not be surprised to see cheating, but I don't think there would be much bullying at all.
> 
> The more serious people would choose the morning class. You will also probably have a lot of absent people, depending on how early the class is.


That really depends on the CC. At my school, my morning classes are always full, no one ever misses. Anything after 12, no one ever showed up. I also came across annoying people during both times, that's why I mentioned you can't determine when annoying people or more serious people come out. Just pick a time you're comfortable with.


----------



## haggybear (Apr 9, 2014)

My CC seems to be pretty easy going. Everyone is pretty wrapped in their own business to care about hassling others. Idk about cheating there so I can't help you with that. Plus there also tends to be a decent variety of people that go there. Some of the most mature kids that I see seem to be the PSEO students that go. That and the adults that seem to be around my age and older. But from what I see in the hallways it's more or less like high school but without the bs. But then again I don't hang out with people that are around 10 years younger than I am.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I actually think that most of the kids who go to university tend to be more immature. Granted, that may have just been my particular experience. Most of my classmates were in their 30's and going back to college or were just students fresh out of highschool who were trying to save some money before they transferred. 

In my experience, community college students are pretty asocial and just attend class and go directly home. I never had any problems.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Raynic781 said:


> Wow, I'm actually kind of offended that you think community college students are immature!


not at all.. youve misunderstood. >:
i have no such ego to think that uni is better. really. and im super poor anyways.
only reason im going is financial aid is paying it all..
many teachers from uni also teach at CC. what i meant is are there more immature kids at CC than uni? and the (pestering me to help them cheat/goof off thing/hitting on everyone/general highschoolishness). yea ive experienced that thats why im wondering.
I figured maybe summer classes have more less-serious people than regular classes? 
maybe its just where i live.. but


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

It doesn't matter what time of the day because you're going to have to deal with immature individuals many times throughout your life. Just focus on your schoolwork, and besides the summer session is usually for a month..


----------



## CowGoMoo (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm doing the same thing. I'm literally the youngest person at my CC. Everyone is actually pretty mature, especially during summer. Those are the serious students. Also don't take a flamboyant fun personality to mean immature. It really doesn't


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

Community college is a giant melting pot of ages. Not only do kids fresh out of high school attend community college, but a lot of older people do as well. I was amazed at the amount of people in their 30's and 40's going to my CC.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I hate the kids at my community college. They want to be adults, but they don't want to put the work in. It makes it harder for us older students to take the class seriously when it's like Welcome Back Kotter.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

People at my community college seem mature. I've only seen very few immature people in some of my classes but most seem serious about there school work. It's a mix of young adults to older adults going back to school and most people keep to themselves or hang out with high school buddies.


----------

